# controlar luces led y halógenas en coche.



## yaquituya (Dic 30, 2009)

Hola a todos. 

tengo una duda que me trae de cabeza. Estoy intentando hacer un invento en mi coche. Resulta que en el interior del coche, en la zona de los reposapiés, el coche trae de serie unas lámparas de 5w que se encienden al abrir las puertas del coche. Quedan encendidas durante unos segundos y luego se apagan. Bien, resulta que como la luz que daba esta bombilla de 5w era muy pobre, sustituí la bombilla por una tira de leds. Hasta ahí funciona todo igual.
Ahora viene mi invento. He querido conectar las luces antiniebla (h8 35W), a estas mismas luces leds que yo había puesto para que se enciendan al abrir y cerrar el coche. En un principio conecte un relé en paralelo a las luces leds y el positivo de la bateria directo por el contacto del relé para alimentar las antiniebla. Funcionaba bien pero el relé cuando entraba y caia, "rateaba". Así que hice el montaje con un transistor, y también rateaba de vez en cuando. Ha estado funcionando unos dias, hasta que ayer me encontré que se quedaban todas las luces encendidas permanentemente, tanto las leds como las antiniebla.!

alguien sabe como puedo hacer el montaje correcto para que no de ningún problema??

gracias.


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 20, 2010)

Y para que enciendes los los antinieblas al tiempo que los leds en el interior ?. Salu2.


----------



## yaquituya (Ene 20, 2010)

pues llamame caprichoso, pero me fijé que algunos coches lo hacen, por ejemplo mercedes.... así que porque mi coche no?


----------



## jesust (Ene 20, 2010)

Hola yaquituya :
Para conectar las luces antiniebla lo mejor seria usar un rele de 12V a positivo con los leds, como ya hiciste pero a la salida del rele atacas un transistor que ponga positivo en el rele de los antinieblas. En el primer relé, de los leds, pones un condensador electrolitico en paralelo de 10 a 100 microF 25V para evitar los "rateos". 
Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 25, 2010)

Yaquituya: Y hablando de caprichos...  que decir de los que tienen iluminacion
de colores por debajo del coche ??. Parecen tubos fluorescentes pero, alguien
sabe que son y c¢mo se hace ?. Salu2


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 25, 2010)

de hecho, son tubos fluorescentes, viste los que ponen adentro de los gabinetes de pc?? bueno, de ese tipo pero mas grande. claro que se puede hacer caserito con leds, fernandoae habia colgado un video de un lancer con una iluminacion bajochasis con leds blancos

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 26, 2010)

Buenas, acá estoy, soy como el viento, me nombran y aparezco 
Este es el famoso video, en este caso se utilizan leds que son lo mejor por varios motivos, mayor duración, resisten golpes, no necesitan alta tensión...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74tXB4U1fsk
En realidad no son tubos fluorescentes, son "neones"
La idea NUNCA va a funcionar utilizando un relè porque el sistema funciona utilizando PWM (modulacion de ancho de pulso)...
Una pregunta para poder seguir... los led tienen el negativo directo al chasis o el positivo permanente?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 26, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> son "neones"


 
ESO, no me salia la p*ta palabra


----------



## bofocastillo (Ene 26, 2010)

yaquituya dijo:


> pues llamame caprichoso, pero me fijé que algunos coches lo hacen, por ejemplo mercedes.... así que porque mi coche no?


 

Creo que se le llama coming home/leaving home, bueno, eso es en los VAG, en las demás marcas no se como le llamen.

Creo que en los Chevrolet les dicen Homelink o algo así, se supone que es para que te ilumine el camino a tu puerta cuando llegas a casa y pones la alarma (coming home) y cuando te vas por la mañana (cuando no hay mucha luz todavía) hace lo mismo (leaving home). 

Se supone que puedes programar el tiempo y además sólo lo hace en la obscuridad, por lo que de serie sólo los autos con sensor de luz lo traen.


----------

